# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Compression GZIP IIS

## kunnskap

Bonjour,

je fais une incursion ici car je pense que cette fois, je dois chercher ct IIS que je ne matrise pas au maximum...

Je dveloppe des webservices REST en WLangage sur Windev et je les fais tourner sur un serveur Webdev, ce dernier ayant besoin de IIS pour tre install. De ce que j'en ai appris, le serveur Webdev agit comme un module de IIS.

Certaines API qui renvoient de gros JSON devraient selon un de mes prestas externes GZIPes par IIS lui mme, a amliorerait les perfs.

Sur http://mondomaine.fr/ GZIP est bien actif, mais sur http://mondomaine.fr/toto il ne lest plus. J'ai pu le tester avec https://www.giftofspeed.com/gzip-test/ et le vrifier dans le Content-Encoding des header, grce aux dev tools de Chrome. Il est bien  GZIP sur le premier lien mais disparait sur le deuxime.

Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais je sens que le serveur Webdev n'y peut rien car au final c'est IIS qui dlivre la page. Et les options de compression sont actives sur le seul site par dfaut existants dans le gestionnaire de configuration ISS. Donc je ne sais pas comment les activer aussi aux niveau des diffrentes URI que contient l'API REST.

Merci!

----------

